# المواد المالئة



## Blue Eyes (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة
:19:
اريد مادة مالئة filler تعطي سرعة جفاف وقوة التصاق عالية
الرجاء اعطاء اقتراحات


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
المواد المالئه تعتمد على المواد الاصلية فما هي المادة الاصلية المراد استخدام المادة المالئة معها
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abue tycer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اين تريد استخدامه باي مركب رجاءا ..................................


----------



## Blue Eyes (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المواد المالئه تعتمد على المواد الاصلية فما هي المادة الاصلية المراد استخدام المادة المالئة معها
> وبتوفيق الله


 في صناعة المواد البيتوميتية العازلة للرطوبة لعمل دهانات سريعة الجفاف جيدة الالتصاق


----------

